# NEW PHOTOSHOOT from saturday :)



## Bowker2 (Apr 25, 2006)

A shoot i did for a model ive been working with lately- i mostly used blacktrack FL and milani storm e/s as the majority!











scored some 7 jeans at ross today for 15$! yay


----------



## lovelyrose (Apr 25, 2006)

Great eye look!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 25, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## devin (Apr 25, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2006)

wow thats dark and dramatic... but 15 bucks that is insane!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 25, 2006)

Awesome, you did a good job.


----------



## User34 (Apr 25, 2006)

wow.. really nice job =)


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 25, 2006)

oh very cool! Love it.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 9, 2006)

Very nice!

And that's exciting about you seven jeans- they are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , I have an obsession with them!  That's a great price too- I have 5 pairs that I have bought (marked down from like $150 or something)) for $30 each.  I was amazed when I got mine, but the price you paid is true-ly amazing for seven's!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 9, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 9, 2006)

very very nice!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow!!!!


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice job! I'm always envious of girls who can pull off a really dark eye without looking sunken in or punched in the face!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 10, 2006)

looks stunning


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 14, 2006)

wow..very dramatic...i love it


----------

